# dave The dead's yardhaunt 2007



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a video of my yard on the afternoon of Halloween... More pix to come as I get time to sort thru them all.
yardhaunt 2007 :: halloween 07 day video video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/yardhaunt%202007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/yardhaunt%202007/halloween07_0001


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

:googly: 
That was AWESOME!
Your neighbors must be freaking.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very cool!
How did you get your pop-ups to scream like that?
Well done.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a great yard haunt dave the dead! I love the sounds on your pneumatics. The horse and hearse look absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bravo my man. Great job.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

amazing... loved the whole thing! I second the horse and hearse!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

A hearse pulled by a thestral and driven by a zombie vulture undertaker... that's a Whole Lotta Dead in one spot! Awesome stuff all around Dave!

And I like the mean-looking thuggy pumpkin guy in the side yard. And the jumping corpse with the bashed-in skull. And the Frau. And, and, and.....!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hee. I like the wrapped up corpses in the garbage bins. Nice touch


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Just totally freakin' awesome Dave. After giving you so many F.U.'s................
I now kneel before you and look up adoringly!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Really nice job Dave! I like how your tied your theme together (mine's a bit eclectic, I need to get organized like yours!). Great Job!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

...... why can't I be as awesome as you. That was Completely Freakin Ridiculously Cool!!!!! 

How long have you been doing this for b/c it seems like you have a LOT of stuff?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

dang dave, that's amazing. Makes my haunt look like it's for kindergarten kids. I bet that TCT scared the wizz out of folks.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

AMAZING work, all of it!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Individually your props rock, but together they create such an amazing atmosphere that it makes them all seem that much better. Awesome.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey, Dave, can you build at least one sucky prop to make the rest of us feel better? Geez, that was an amazing yard display. Amazing and original.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

VERY COOL!!! Both the quanity and quality of your props is just awesome!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Dave, how are you triggering your pneumatics? Motion sensors? If so, what kind, the timing seems perfect.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

They are remotes. Manual triggering is the only way to go if you want full control IMO. However, it would have been nice to hand over a few remotes to others so I could concentrate on other things during the night.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I want you for a neighbor Dave. I'll work a couple of remotes for ya!
Great display and the hearse made a perfect centerpiece prop. My yard is pretty small. I'd kill for a space like that to work with.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love how the hearse came out. After looking at your stuff individually for to long it was great to see it all together.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll bet it looks great at night..can we see it at night? Excellent job!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Dave, Dave, Dave.........what is left to say? It's a good things my fingers can still type since my mouth is still dropped to the floor! Seeing it all together like that just blew my mind! I am inspired to take things up to the next level and since I have 361 days to do it, I may be able to make some improvements! (some, but it shall take more than that to get where you are....but of course by then, you will be somewhere else ahead, but that's ok......just to get where you are today would be quite an accomplishment!) Thanks for all your advice, help, support, pics, videos, etc., and being such an all around great guy! What is amazing is you have always been so kind with all your comments to me & everyone else here and cheer us all on, when you are so talented! Thank you!
BTW, although your props are unique and awsome, I love the idea in your fog chiller! Never thought about freezing my own water jugs instead of buying bags of ice! Does your mind ever quit????? (Apparently not!)
Keep up the wonderful work and thank you for all the inspiration you give!


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

Way cool!!!
I love your collection. The hearse prop is awesome.

Great Job...so how did the pnumatics make the screams?

Tim


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Total Kudos to Dave. There is nothing one can write to capture the full feeling of awe-filled envy when faced with a collection like that.

Just out of curiosity, though... DO any ToTs make it all the way to your door?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

After seeing that I'm even happier you are close. You have so much to teach me. Are you looking for a protege? Great looking haunt!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks all! 
for those of you interested in the pneumatic scream, check this thread for details.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5956&highlight=pneumatic+scream


----------



## Mist (Apr 15, 2007)

*No one likes Clowns*

Hey Dave
Here is a link to my yard haunt. No one likes clowns.

Halloween 2007 pictures by mist_5 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m209/mist_5/Halloween%202007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m209/mist_5/Halloween%202007/Halloween2007028-1


----------



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

The bar just got higher, very cool haunt. Thanks for taking the time to share your creations.
Todd


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Two things:

Number one: Your yard is amazing. Fantastic. Impressive to the highest level. 

Number two: I've talked Zombie into printing up "I hate Dave the Dead" T shirts to sell in the Hauntforum store. These will be a hot ticket after watching that video. Thank you for helping support the site.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

slimy said:


> Two things:
> 
> Number one: Your yard is amazing. Fantastic. Impressive to the highest level.
> 
> Number two: I've talked Zombie into printing up "I hate Dave the Dead" T shirts to sell in the Hauntforum store. These will be a hot ticket after watching that video. Thank you for helping support the site.


anything I can do to help, my man!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Your work is amazing!
That mangy dog is incredible and I love the horse draw hearse (try saying that 10 times fast!)
I also loved that "thuggy pumkin guy"
WOW!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

slimy said:


> I've talked Zombie into printing up "I hate Dave the Dead" T shirts to sell in the Hauntforum store. These will be a hot ticket after watching that video. Thank you for helping support the site.


As soon as they are ready, I'll be buying a few! 
I will wear them with pride!!!!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

wow, i'm very impressed, thats one awsome yard! I love that first pop-up and the dragon/hearse drawn hearse is AWSOME! great job


----------

